# hello from n. dakota



## pitbullcrazy30 (Dec 14, 2007)

hello, im new here, i just wanted to say hi
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  my hubby and i just bought a new masterbuilt smoker and we just put our very first batch of jerky in it..i cant wait to learn more from you pro,s on here. nice to meet all of ya!!


----------



## ron50 (Dec 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, we are glad to have you join us.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 14, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF pitbullcrazy!


----------



## richtee (Dec 14, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Pit. Sign up for the 5 day ecourse[ lots of good info in there. Be sure not to dry the jerky too much. What kind of cure did you use on it?


----------



## gramason (Dec 14, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 14, 2007)

Welcome Pit glad to have you. Hope you enjoy as much as I have!!!!!!!


----------



## pitbullcrazy30 (Dec 14, 2007)

thank all of you for the nice welcome
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  i used cabelas pepper blend on my jerkey, ive used it before and really liked it, and id like to learn how to make my own too, ill have to search on here for good recipies!!


----------



## pescadero (Dec 14, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum.  I know you will enjoy yourself.

Take some pictures of your next smoke.  We love to see the Q-View.

Skip


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Dec 14, 2007)

*Welcome to the forum my dear. I'm sure that you and your husband will be able to find out most anything you want to know.  If you don't see something, just ask. I garontee that someone here has smoked it!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## mossymo (Dec 14, 2007)

pitbullcrazy30
Welcome to SMF from a fellow North Dakotan and Masterbuilt owner, you will like it here !!!


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Dec 14, 2007)

Welcome to SMF! I use a Masterbuilt, too, and have no complaints. Make yourself at home and browse around. There is a lot of info here and it will take a while to make it through the part you are interested in.


----------



## desertlites (Dec 14, 2007)

welcome pit-tis a great site will good people


----------



## smoke-n-jr (Dec 14, 2007)

Hey Pit!  Welcome from another NoDaker!  I hope it as cold in your part as it is here!


----------



## reents (Dec 14, 2007)

hope you seasoned you new smoker first. anyway welcome to the place to be


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 14, 2007)

Welcome to the site!! this is a great place to learn it all.... i second richtee... the 5 day ecourse is really packed with great info.... and its free!


----------



## cookin nut (Dec 14, 2007)

Just Joined today too! Looking forward to getting the 5-day, and chatting with you all. Steve


----------



## richtee (Dec 14, 2007)

I'll toss ya a simple cure recipe:

Morton's Tenderquick curing agent: 1 level tablespoon per Lb. of lean meat- T.Q. is a cure AND salt...no need to add salt!

For 5 lbs meat:
5 Tbsp T.Q.
1 Tbsp Cumin
2 Tbsp Onion powder
1 Tbsp garlic powder
2 Tbsp brown sugar
2 Tbsp CBP
1 or so cups of water

Boil water, reduce to simmer, toss all ingredients in and simmer for 5 min or so to meld flavors. Pour over jerked meat, let rest for 24 hours outside/fridged before smoking/drying.

BASIC recipe..feel free to experiment! If ya like a bit of zinnnng..1 Tbsp red pepper flakes...HOT  2 Tbsp. Try rosemary, savory, paprika celery powder...etc.

I also add bourbon to the mix, AFTER heating, and cooled. The alchohol helps dissolve some of the essential oils in the peppers/seasonings.


----------



## cookin nut (Dec 14, 2007)

I've been in the Air Force for over 21 years now, and love to cook. Growing up on me grandfather's fish farm in Arkansas, I learned to love hunting, fishing, and cooking early in life: gosh what else does a fellow need!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     I'm not a "pit-master" but I have successfully hosted my church's annual pig roast for the last 7 years. The most I've ever served was around 300+. 
    This year I made my own smoker out of a 1948, 9.5 ft x 30" diameter propane tank. I made/welded up a 30" firebox, custom frame and placed it on a 3500lb axle. Nothing too fancy but it was my first hack at such a project, and am pretty happy with how it smokes so far. I cook with hardwoods, but I'm thinking about putting in a secondary heat source in the cooking chamber such as propane/natural gas so I can use it in the colder weather out here in Colorado. It is really hard to get the tank up to heat on cold/windy and/or rainy days.


----------



## dakotavikings (Dec 15, 2007)

Glad to be here. Lived in Nashville since 98'. Love to fish and enjoy most sports along with the outdoors. I have a masterbulit electric smoker for about a year. Still learning alot with it. A Vikings and Titan fan. Married with 3 girls. Looking forward to the site.

Dakota


----------



## oleolson (Dec 15, 2007)

Welcome to SMF from another fellow North Dakotan!  I've got a MES too.  You'll love this site!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Dec 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I know you will love the friendly folks here.


----------



## kookie (Dec 15, 2007)

Welcome to the site Pitbull. You will love the site lots of nice people here with lots of experiance and info to share. Just ask and most everyone will be glad to help you out. 
Kookie

moded little chief

non-moded little chief


----------



## cman95 (Dec 15, 2007)

Welcome to all. This is THE place.


----------



## idahobeekeeper (Dec 15, 2007)

Pit,

Welcome to SMF.  Should be gittin' time for ice fishin' in your part of the country?   I've smoked those perch in years past they turn out mighty fine.  Check around, you'll find any and all type of information you might need, either in the multitude of posts (use the search funtion liberally), or by asking a question.

Ken


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 15, 2007)

Welcome aboard PBC, glad you found us!


----------



## pitbullcrazy30 (Dec 16, 2007)

thank you for all the nice welcomes, im glad to see more n dakotans on here too
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 and yes its dern cold here!!! well my first batch of jerky turned out great, i didnt know that i was sapose to season the smoker first, i did run it a while first before putting the meat in it... i hope its not poiseness sp? lol..


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome to the *SMF*!


----------

